# My first Mazzer......its filthy.



## Sk8-bizarre

Right picked up a Mazzer SJ and it's a bit of a state. Not got a clue what I'm doing but am just taking lots of pictures for myself to refer back to so I can reassemble......not gonna do the whole this is how I did it just post the odd bit done as I go and maybe ask a question or two lol......Do know what I am doing spray/coat wise or anything yet or hopper/single dose.

Had a look in top and bottom, it spins, unsure on sharpness of blades, need to buy some grease.

........but I have started on doser and am stripping down to single parts and cleaning as I go, here is so far as of last night after picking up! It took some scrubbing I'll tell you.



















On a partner note didn't even mention size just "your not keeping both grinders are you?".......probably not even though I did offer to use the MC2 for her decafs, she was not really feeling it lol


----------



## bronc

http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/index.html


----------



## jeebsy

bronc said:


> http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/index.html


The bible for Mazzer teardowns


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Thanks chaps, appreciated!!


----------



## Dallah

Check out my Elektra MXAC teardown if you want to see dirty. The Macap MXA I have is even worse. I have to find a strap wrench to get the upper burr carrier off. Pretty sure its seized due to disgusting oily bean build up in the threads.

I'm now down to three grinders. One operational and two partially stripped for cleaning. Partner not completely happy with the situation. Wait until she sees one of them on the counter in the place of the dainty Ascaso i-1.

Anyone have a sofa I can sleep on?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

hahaha yeah not the filthy I have seen on here but was chiseling for want of a better word (I was a lot more careful than that) some of those inner parts last night and surprised how small they were after cleaning. A mixture of bean, bean oils and grease solidified over years I think.

I got surprisingly into it, dunno why! Possibly due to the thought of end rewards who knows. Swear I had caffeine soaking through my skin into me as I was picking, scrubbing and polishing away....


----------



## Dallah

I'm hoping to start up the Elektra this weekend. Hopefully the burrs in the Macap will be usable, even if just for texting. The Elektra's burrs are nowhere to be found. SWMBO swears she hasn't moved them but I bet I find them in 2 months wrapped up with some tools somewhere. Time will tell.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ridland said:


> Hopefully the burrs in the Macap will be usable, even if just for texting.


Huh? is it a rival to the Iwatch or something?


----------



## Rhys

I downloaded a ton of pics off my phone onto my computer of my SJ (just need to resize them all and upload to photobucket, if I can find the pic folder). Yours look pretty clean in comparison. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get to the bearings as I think mine are a bit knackered. Tried some screws that hold an electrical socket onto the backplate as they appear to be the right size, to take the bottom burr carrier off (3 screws, tighten each a little till it comes off) but they slip. Bah! Major burr carrier screws are bigger so that was no problem.

You didn't find half a kilo of ground coffee in the base then? lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah I am doing photos as I go to help me reassemble.....No big load in the bottom but loads loose and caked on solid all in, around and on the doser. It was full manky lol still some doser to do though I dismantled most of it and cleaned last night just the main body of doser and window perspex, then on to the burrs etc


----------



## Brewer in training

ridland said:


> Check out my Elektra MXAC teardown if you want to see dirty. The Macap MXA I have is even worse. I have to find a strap wrench to get the upper burr carrier off. Pretty sure its seized due to disgusting oily bean build up in the threads.
> 
> I'm now down to three grinders. One operational and two partially stripped for cleaning. Partner not completely happy with the situation. Wait until she sees one of them on the counter in the place of the dainty Ascaso i-1.
> 
> Anyone have a sofa I can sleep on?


If you haven't got room for 3 grinders, you'll hardly be able to fit a sofa in there as well.............

Sorry, I'll get my coat........


----------



## Brewer in training

It's a fun thing when it's all going well........

Correct size of screwdriver is ESSENTIAL!!!

The body is solid and as advised by someone more knowledgeable than I on here, to remove the motor is a PITA, so powder coating is a non starter.

Spraying is an easy option but remember to use acid etch primer if you go bare metal cos it's aluminium.........

Good luck and keep us posted......


----------



## Mr O

Good luck SK8, looking forward to the progress....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right did the whole top bit, then bottom off, switch and light out. Then removed the four inner bottom of spindle screws to turn and get at two more. Motor seems to be glued in to so it's back to mask strip paint off and paint again I suppose....I don't really have time to sand or the tools....










Oh and the counter is at this

this but I have clicked it round a few times lol










So that for a 2002 model works out at about a coffee a day hahaha something these machines obviously can take as bearings are quiet when running and seem smooth to a hand spin but burrs I may replace as they don't seem to sharp.


----------



## Rhys

Looks clean in there...

Here's mine..


----------



## Brewer in training

Burrs aren't too expensive so a no brainer really IMHO!

But stripping and painting is important....... The preparation is as important to ensure a lovely finish.... If it has any battle scars or scratches, a lick of paint will only enhance them.

Took me 2hrs with a power drill and an abrasive disc..... Disc cost around a fiver from b&q..... Best thing I did.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right did the whole top bit, then bottom off, switch and light out. Then removed the four inner bottom of spindle screws to turn and get at two more. Motor seems to be glued in to so it's back to mask strip paint off and paint again I suppose....


You have to bake the SJ in an oven to get the motors out. This allows for the aluminium to expand and they drop out.

I've never tried it and never want to.

Royals and Robours are the only mazzers where your can get the motors out by unscrewing them.


----------



## Rhys

Brewer in training said:


> Burrs aren't too expensive so a no brainer really IMHO!
> 
> But stripping and painting is important....... The preparation is as important to ensure a lovely finish.... If it has any battle scars or scratches, a lick of paint will only enhance them.
> 
> Took me 2hrs with a power drill and an abrasive disc..... Disc cost around a fiver from b&q..... Best thing I did.


My burrs cost me just under £23 off fleabay.


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> You have to bake the SJ in an oven to get the motors out. This allows for the aluminium to expand and they drop out.
> 
> I've never tried it and never want to.
> 
> Royals and Robours are the only mazzers where your can get the motors out by unscrewing them.


Yeah I always thought that was a bit fierce. Still, that's the easy bit; it's getting the motor back in, and aligned, to a freshly painted but hot from the oven casing before it cools and grips again that would really worry me. Not super and I'm sure it wouldn't end jolly.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Thanks Urban! I just read it somewhere to, change of plans. Was gonna full strip and copper plate it but ah well....

and yeah Rhys. I have hovered and brushed the inside out it wasn't that clean.

Stripped everything down to single pieces and cleaned. Even the bits you see put back together for ease of keeping and not losing bits till assemble time after painting.

Literally just had an espresso to celebrate, to late really but what the hell. Also ordered some food safe grade grease for little application to spring area on doser etc.

Here she is the paint work is chipped and worn to buggery all over the back being worst but bar that she's all shiny shiny and come up well. Well worth the two nights spent doing it, Stoked.


----------



## hotmetal

Well apart from the paint it looks lovely and clean now! I hope you drew a picture of how it all goes back together LOL!


----------



## Rhys

How did you get the lower burr carrier out? It was easy on the Major, but I'm struggling on the SJ. If it's anywhere as bad as the threads on the adjustment collar (which was seized) I'm in for a lot of problems..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It does look mint bar the paint job. Taking it down a car paint shop to get it re sprayed could sort it out unless you can do it your self.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> How did you get the lower burr carrier out? It was easy on the Major, but I'm struggling on the SJ. If it's anywhere as bad as the threads on the adjustment collar (which was seized) I'm in for a lot of problems..


Screwdriver in carefully through the chute to hold still then carefully unscrewed bolt. Then flat head screwdriver again in through chute under carrier and even more carefully prised up the bottom carrier









There is a fair bit of old coffee trapped under compressed to clean out or was in mine..


----------



## Milanski

Top job sk8!

There's a few people on here atm getting their hands dirty. It's really encouraging to those of us less inclined to take things apart...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

urbanbumpkin said:


> It does look mint bar the paint job. Taking it down a car paint shop to get it re sprayed could sort it out unless you can do it your self.


Really does need some prep work the chips and scratches are deep!! Gouges big time in the back.


----------



## hotmetal

Milanski said:


> It's really encouraging to those of us less inclined to take things apart...


So true. That's what I find so compelling about these threads. If it were me I'd get that far (if I was lucky), then stick it in a box and sell it as a 'project' for half what I paid. Or something.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Milanski said:


> Top job sk8!
> 
> There's a few people on here atm getting their hands dirty. It's really encouraging to those of us less inclined to take things apart...


If i can do this and in two nights believe me anyone can. It's just the effort to do it as you say I mean I am baby on here really and have only ever tinkered with push bikes and this is a step on from the wand change I did on the Classic lol.

Just take loads of pics as you go so you have a guide to work backwards to. The ones I took last night I printed out at work and stapled together for reference in case I forget anything as have to spray, get sprayed yet.


----------



## Rhys

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Screwdriver in carefully through the chute to hold still then carefully unscrewed bolt. Then flat head screwdriver again in through chute under carrier and even more carefully prised up the bottom carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a fair bit of old coffee trapped under compressed to clean out or was in mine..


Hopefully you haven't bent the drive shaft off centre (had a PM off another forum member when I did mine, asking if I'd done it that way on the Major).

I'm going to look for some bolts of the same thread as the burr screws. That's how I did it on the Major, but those bolts were the same size as the mounting bolts for the portafilter holder so were a lot thicker.

Have you undone the plate under the burr carrier? I see there are three screw heads there. Does that give you access to anything? I need to have a look at the bearings on mine as they're grating a bit (not running smooth) and am wondering if I can get to them that way?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I turned and levered gentle a little at a time constantly turning, came up quite easily and applied very little pressure so hopefully I haven't!

Edit: screws, plate, bearing, totally wrong info I gave so replaced with this see later post!

What's below this red edit is guess work also

was inside the bottom and I reckon you need to get the shaft down and out that way. Also very stiff down there could turn base of secured part once all unscrewed but not pull through. Read somewhere that you can get a hairdryer on it and that would help but may be totally wrong or just miss read as was cleaning at time to.

Looking at it it's all fixed, part of the outer shell up there (upper burr chamber) that shaft needs to come out via down through the bottom.


----------



## Rhys

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I turned and levered gentle a little at a time constantly turning, came up quite easily and applied very little pressure so hopefully I haven't!
> 
> Screws. No they won't give you access to anything as far as I could tell as had those off then was inside the bottom and I reckon you need to get the shaft down and out that way. Also very stiff down there could turn once all unscrewed but not pull through. Read somewhere that you can get a hairdryer on it and that would help but may be totally wrong or just miss read as was cleaning at time to.
> 
> Looking at it it's all fixed, part of the outer shell up there (upper burr chamber) that shaft needs to come out via down through the bottom.


Ah, thanks. That buggers that one up then lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah just looked, have a look at yours but the chamber is part of the whole outer so done when cast I guess. Must machine thread in after I suppose. I am utterly guessing all this from just looking though, no background in machining or how this things made lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> Have you undone the plate under the burr carrier? I see there are three screw heads there. Does that give you access to anything? I need to have a look at the bearings on mine as they're grating a bit (not running smooth) and am wondering if I can get to them that way?


@Rhys !!

Firstly I drank that celebratory spro to late man, still up!

Secondly I am am idiot that little plate does come out after you take the screws out just remove the little rubber o-ring. It falls out lol what a duh I am. Wasn't happy with what I said so looked at parts diagram and then investigated.

Guess what the bearings sat right underneath it, haha but not got a clue how you change it though.

Sorry about that man was one of the last things I was doing and got it totally wrong!!! What a berk....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah there it is! Need some proper tools to change though I would imagine but you need someone of more experience like CChap than me I'm learning as I go so not the best reference point....

As thought there is upper and lower bearing which makes sense as shown here.https://www.espressoresource.com/component/virtuemart/view/category/virtuemart_category_id/1312.html


----------



## risky

Rhys said:


> I'm going to look for some bolts of the same thread as the burr screws. That's how I did it on the Major, but those bolts were the same size as the mounting bolts for the portafilter holder so were a lot thicker.


On the Super Jolly the bolts that hold the portafilter in place also fit into the threaded holes on the side of the adjustment collar. They are M5.

The burr screws are M4. A post I saw suggests M4x50mm screws in the burr carrier holes and heating it with a hair dryer.


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> On the Super Jolly the bolts that hold the portafilter in place also fit into the threaded holes on the side of the adjustment collar. They are M5.
> 
> The burr screws are M4. A post I saw suggests M4x50mm screws in the burr carrier holes and heating it with a hair dryer.


Sounds about right, going to be a pain to remove this one I think. Just need to find some M4 bolts now. Thanks.


----------



## Rhys

Sk8-bizarre said:


> ..Yeah there it is! Need some proper tools to change though I would imagine but you need someone of more experience like CChap than me I'm learning as I go so not the best reference point....
> 
> As thought there is upper and lower bearing which makes sense as shown here.https://www.espressoresource.com/component/virtuemart/view/category/virtuemart_category_id/1312.html


Thanks, I did some reading as well am it appears you need to remove the pump from the case before you can do anything to them. It may be that they are a bit clogged up with coffee (hopefully). I watched a yputube vid of worn SJ bearings and they were a lot worse than mine. Maybe mine are OK, it's just that the Major is really quiet when running in comparison.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> Sounds about right, going to be a pain to remove this one I think. Just need to find some M4 bolts now. Thanks.


I tried the longer ones from the doser or PF bit, yeah longer but didn't fully remove obviously even though I screwed all the way. However this may be what loosened it for me.

I may have got lucky as the few times I ran mine (i can't now as in bits including electrics) it was a gentle whir or whiz I was pretty stunned by how quiet but I have been using an MC2 which is noisy!

Obviously the levels will go up in the SJ with the addition of beans.

The bearings do look to be of the sealed type.

Really can't decide if I want a small hopper or get a lense cover and single dose mod!!!

Gonna get a little adjuster arm thing for the top turny bit with the numbers on that screws in the side of it and it's missing one screw of the two that limits how much you can turn it so I'll suss one of them also.

Edit: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321781238574&alt=web well that's the arm. £6 is nothing now really is it, bought!

Next is buy some sandpaper and apply elbow grease though.......


----------



## hotmetal

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Gonna get a little adjuster arm thing for the top turny bit with the numbers on that screws in the side of it and it's missing one screw of the two that limits how much you can turn it so I'll suss one of them also..


I had a Mini that had lost its adjuster arm. Coffee chap sells a replacement item I believe, but mine just had a long cap head Allen bolt with a bit of rubber sleeving to make it look nicer. You might not even need it - the adjustment collar on mine was silky smooth and fairly easy to turn, though having the arm makes it easier to make very small adjustments. It's also unlikely that you'll really need the stop screws, as you'll never turn the collar more than a few mm in each direction once you've got it in the ballpark for espresso. The only time you'll rotate it past the screws is when you take the top off anyway.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

hotmetal said:


> I had a Mini that had lost its adjuster arm. Coffee chap sells a replacement item I believe, but mine just had a long cap head Allen bolt with a bit of rubber sleeving to make it look nicer. You might not even need it - the adjustment collar on mine was silky smooth and fairly easy to turn, though having the arm makes it easier to make very small adjustments. It's also unlikely that you'll really need the stop screws, as you'll never turn the collar more than a few mm in each direction once you've got it in the ballpark for espresso. The only time you'll rotate it past the screws is when you take the top off anyway.


Balls I should have thought of the Chap gonna be seeing him to, what a dick! Still only £6 free post.

Making the easier of tiny adjustments was my exact thinking









Stop screws thanks for info I'll ether remove the one I have or buy another just want it looking neat and tidy, nice. You know how it is......


----------



## risky

Wow i never realised they were stop screws. Thought it just allowed you to reposition the lever so it was easily accessible depending on the range of movement / position of the collar.

I'm going to make my own at work since mine is missing them.

Currently using one of the bolts from the portafilter holder.


----------



## funinacup

risky said:


> Wow i never realised they were stop screws. Thought it just allowed you to reposition the lever so it was easily accessible depending on the range of movement / position of the collar.
> 
> I'm going to make my own at work since mine is missing them.
> 
> Currently using one of the bolts from the portafilter holder.


The long rod isn't a stop screw, just an arm to give leverage. The screws that screw down into the top of the collar are stop screws so you can't remove without unscrewing.


----------



## risky

Ah right I get you. I knew the arm was for leverage but I thought the other holes were for the stop screws. Then I saw the holes in the top. Does it stop you being able to totally unscrew the collar then? Basically unnecessary?


----------



## hotmetal

That's right. You can put the arm thing in whatever hole you like on the adjustment collar. That's because you could be left or right handed, and the zero point may not be zero (I think the sticker, if present, gives a clue) and so the 'normal' position could change.

Yeah the stop screws are the other ones and in a home environment aren't really necessary. It's quite a few full revolutions to remove the collar, but dialing in is a matter of a few 'notches' so it's hard to think of a scenario where you'd need to be stopped from turning the collar too far. Unless you have inquisitive young sons or a coffee saboteur!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Had just over an hour spare today, applied elbow grease went at it full tilt!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> Hopefully you haven't bent the drive shaft off centre (had a PM off another forum member when I did mine, asking if I'd done it that way on the Major).
> 
> I'm going to look for some bolts of the same thread as the burr screws. That's how I did it on the Major, but those bolts were the same size as the mounting bolts for the portafilter holder so were a lot thicker.


The drive shaft it pretty hard to bend, it's the Aluminium lower burr carrier that can get distorted really easily.

The pain is they're not that cheap to replace either.

When you put the lower carrier back, make sure you line up the lugs on the spindle.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sorry for the scare mongering. Hopefully yours should be fine from what you've said.

The only reason I mention the lugs is that mine had been put on back on at some point 90 degrees out.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15895

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=14524


----------



## jeebsy

Going good guns mate


----------



## hotmetal

Blimey! Down to bare metal in an hour just with sandpaper and elbow grease? Your arm must ache! I've got visions of Popeye the sailor in my head LOL!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just back from the boys footy thing, I hate football lol.

Noted on the lugs!! Thank you.

....and yeah Hotmetal about an hour twenty. I have started off pretty coarse though but was sweating like a pig and really laying it on lol especially in my little mask. Paper, hand, elbow and mask that's it!

Have two other grades if sand paper once all paints off to use a mid after then down to a 320 so pretty fine and should be smooth.

These outer casings are BEAST and can take a good bit of sanding without fear of weakening I reckon.

Still not happy in my head with just black and am in such a twuddle as to if to single dose or not. One minute yeah the next a little hopper then back again, Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!

It's all I'm thinking about which setup and finish all else in life is tucked away at the back of my mind in ether much to the better half's frustration she doesn't give a shit about the size it's the attention I pay to it be it working on it, talking about it or just ignoring her while thinking about it.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

as your racing along, bare aluminium will need Etch primer, if finished forget it


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

just a thought, be the first with a mirror finish mazzer, not hard but time consuming, as they say, fail to prepare, prepare to fail

you need to go through the grades, sand in one direction only, 400 600 800 1200 finish with 2000grade

now the good stuff, mix tomato ketchup & toothpaste, then elbow grease with cloth, were here to help in your restoration.


----------



## hotmetal

Ketchup and toothpaste? Better than Autosol/Duraglit or just tastes better?

Funnily enough I was thinking 'wonder what that would look like polished' when I saw the pic of it stripped. Will aluminium stay shiny? I always thought it would get a thin layer of AlO2 forming pretty quickly (though IIRC once a thin layer of oxide forms it effectively stops further oxidation).


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

\ said:


> just a thought, be the first with a mirror finish mazzer, not hard but time consuming, as they say, fail to prepare, prepare to fail
> 
> you need to go through the grades, sand in one direction only, 400 600 800 1200 finish with 2000grade
> 
> now the good stuff, mix tomato ketchup & toothpaste, then elbow grease with cloth, were here to help in your restoration.


It's tempting but not the first, I am sure I saw one the CChap did not very long ago and did verily cuss the amount of hours spent sanding also swearing never to repeat. A figure of 12 hours sanding time springs to mind for some reason.....


----------



## Pompeyexile

Cracking job! Funny how after all that effort and work the hardest part is deciding what colour to paint it.

You do realise the missus will have something to say about that. Just hope she doesn't mention those three words...Laura...Ashley and Chintz....Hah!


----------



## Spazbarista

Gingham Mazzer!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Spazbarista said:


> Gingham Mazzer!


Now there's a thought and not actually far off one I had last night........Seriously lol


----------



## jeebsy

Get some hydrographics and go for the wood-look Mazzer?

https://www.facebook.com/esphydrographics.powdercoating?fref=ts


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> Get some hydrographics and go for the wood-look Mazzer?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/esphydrographics.powdercoating?fref=ts


Wow is that who did your powder coating? The wood effect is amazing, as is the carbon fibre.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> Wow is that who did your powder coating? The wood effect is amazing, as is the carbon fibre.


Yep


----------



## GCGlasgow

I'd go for the snakeskin...somehow I think that would suit you sk8.


----------



## coffeechap

loving this, great to see more people playing with mazzers, I am getting some one off paint jobs done soon that I shall post pictures of, might be an idea to do a rogues gallery of the mazzers that have been modified and painted.


----------



## risky

I'd be seriously tempted to do one in matte black carbon fibre but I think it's a 50:50 of whether it would look amazing or naff. Also probably highly wife un-friendly.

Any idea on the price for the hydro-coating? Probably more than I paid for the grinder...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Get some hydrographics and go for the wood-look Mazzer?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/esphydrographics.powdercoating?fref=ts


I have seen this being in the trade so to speak but sadly I am not prepared to travel or post to Glasgow for a coat. Not looked at link but the video I saw it was dipped so not an option with the SJ motor stuck in there. Mad as well cause I am talking to a company called Tree about their BMX sprocket which is woodgrain lol I sh[* you not!

Anyway 10 till 12.30 today.......raging elbow grease, my arms are done and that's it for this weekend but here she is ready for a primer.










Proper graft!


----------



## Milanski

Bloody good effort sk8!


----------



## risky

Going to look good. Hard work in the prep really pays off. You're making me want to do mine now...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Do it Risky.

I picked this up Thurs night!

It's just getting your mind set on. Everything's cleaned and ready to assemble, grease. It's ready to prime/paint.

Reckon I have spent 10-12 hours on it so far spread out across two evenings at about 3hours a piece and about four hours this weekend.

Oh and to mod or not for single dose. My feeling at mo though is if I can get or make a small hopper and nick some of the single dose mods for retention, like card on fins enabling low retention with hopper that might be how I want it........need to research.

Along with do I spray myself or not......I have ideas lol but not so much skills


----------



## Spazbarista

Now that I've got the Auber timer on the way I am really tempted to get the thing painted or coated. Since it is new, I'm not sure how much prep would be needed. Also don't know what colour to go for.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Decisions, decisions.....

Red with black leather strapping and buckles?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Red with black leather strapping and buckles?


Gimp Mazzer!!


----------



## Spazbarista

I think I'll just get it rubber coated


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Like your thinking Spaz very good and much easier to clean........

Right from what I am reading a hopper would be pretty pointless as I'll be weighing the beans in or I'll be guessing how much or when to stop as its an auto rather than timed.

Sooooooo

Top and bottom switch to be removed from doser which technically I've already done as its in bits due to a thorough cleaning.

I'll be needing a lense hood, stick on some pieces of card to the vanes and maybe that funnel type mod on the under side of the doser to keep things clean.

Once that's done I weigh in, chuck beans in lens hood. Switch on hold the PF under while doing the doser back and forth bit till all the coffees ground and I'm good to tamp.

Am I along the right lines here?


----------



## risky

Yes pretty much. You'll probably want to do a whippy mod/anfim cone as well as the schnozzle/milliput mod for the actual exit chute from the doser.

I'm going to go a similar route to the lens hood, however the bottom of the 'throat' of the grinder where the bottom of the hopper sits is 37mm. Not sure how people who use a tamper with a lens hood manage to keep weight on the beans towards the end? Even the top of the throat is 60mm and it quickly narrows past 58mm which means a tamper isn't going to fit.

To this end I am going to try and machine my own contraption tomorrow. I'll put a thread up which will either be a total failure or a complete success. I know which one I'm betting on.


----------



## hotmetal

Success, surely? Gotta at least start with PMA dude!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Literally just bought the hood, £1.95 free post. My kinda mod!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=361137492700&alt=web

......ah yeah the whippy/anfim thing saw that the other day, forgot. I liked the look of the whippy cone!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Sent out some emails today, about four to five I think asking for prices on a prime and spray stating it was all ready taken back to bare aluminium.....

Thought well the primer and the paint will cost me £20-25 so let's see how close they are.....

Two replies so far. One at £65 and the other at £100. It's always made me chuckle how different a quote can be when you shop around.

Admittedly they both would probably do a better job than me but unless another one comes back for less I'll be buying some paint cans and hoping I don't have to start sanding again









Oh and I asked some geezer on eBay if his burrs were genuine parts and got the response "Yes, they have mazzer printed on them anyway".

Which is kinda like saying "of course they are, well I think so ummm they look like it." something printed on something nowadays means sod all really.....and if you sound unsure well.....


----------



## dwalsh1

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right picked up a Mazzer SJ and it's a bit of a state. Not got a clue what I'm doing but am just taking lots of pictures for myself to refer back to so I can reassemble......not gonna do the whole this is how I did it just post the odd bit done as I go and maybe ask a question or two lol......Do know what I am doing spray/coat wise or anything yet or hopper/single dose.
> 
> Had a look in top and bottom, it spins, unsure on sharpness of blades, need to buy some grease.
> 
> ........but I have started on doser and am stripping down to single parts and cleaning as I go, here is so far as of last night after picking up! It took some scrubbing I'll tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a partner note didn't even mention size just "your not keeping both grinders are you?".......probably not even though I did offer to use the MC2 for her decafs, she was not really feeling it lol


FWIW buy new.....................


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I had to look up the FWIW bit, I really don't know the abbreviations haha, but yes I could have if i had the money....and well a man's gotta have projects and things going on to fill his life up you know, occupy him outside of running round after the kids and work n shizzle.


----------



## risky

dwalsh1 said:


> FWIW buy new.....................


So pay £500 odd for a new Super Jolly rather than putting in some elbow grease to tidy up one that probably cost less than half that? If you've got money to burn I guess...

Unless you meant that tongue in cheek in which case ignore me.


----------



## jeebsy

Refurbs for the win


----------



## Spazbarista

...or extremely good luck on ebay (new mazzer major £360)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NEW!? Well done Spaz, cool.


----------



## Spazbarista

New, yes. Was very lucky. It was on ebay for £450 from a commercial supplier and was listed as 'ex-display unused'. It was heavily discounted because it has a scratch (which I've yet to find) and a cracked doser lens. I offered £410 which was accepted. It arrived friday and I found that it functioned perfectly, albeit with an unsightly crack in the doser lens. I ordered a new one at £13.

However, I noticed that the doser hopper lid wasn't sitting in the doser properly, and that was because the front edge of the doser has been dented, only slightly, but enough to intrude on a snug fit. You can't actually see it unless you look from above. I'm sure I can sort it when I take the doser off, but I was a bit miffed that it hadn't been mentioned. I reckon the grinder had taken a knock or maybe been dropped. I contacted the vendor, who immediately offered a full refund or a £50 contribution to a repair, which I accepted.

I felt a bit bad for the guy as I think it was a genuine mistake. I don't think he'd noticed.

So, yes, a bit of a bargain. Also good for Yes Row, who bought my 65E as I passed on some of the saving on a new grinder to him by lowering the asking price of my old one.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Sent out some emails today, about four to five I think asking for prices on a prime and spray stating it was all ready taken back to bare aluminium.....
> 
> Thought well the primer and the paint will cost me £20-25 so let's see how close they are.....
> 
> Two replies so far. One at £65 and the other at £100. It's always made me chuckle how different a quote can be when you shop around.
> 
> Admittedly they both would probably do a better job than me but unless another one comes back for less I'll be buying some paint cans and hoping I don't have to start sanding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I asked some geezer on eBay if his burrs were genuine parts and got the response "Yes, they have mazzer printed on them anyway".
> 
> Which is kinda like saying "of course they are, well I think so ummm they look like it." something printed on something nowadays means sod all really.....and if you sound unsure well.....


Have a search for powder coaters locally. I found one that will do bead blast and coat for ~£45..... as long as it is a colour they have on the shelf which I suppose is black


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Spazbarista said:


> So, yes, a bit of a bargain. Also good for Yes Row, who bought my 65E as I passed on some of the saving on a new grinder to him by lowering the asking price of my old one.


Excellent and in particular the last bit, winners all round. Feeling that. Good stuff.

......and will look into Grumpy, ta. All a bit indecisive finish wise at moment as I am just fixing it up or being creative lol we'll see!


----------



## risky

grumpydaddy said:


> Have a search for powder coaters locally. I found one that will do bead blast and coat for ~£45..... as long as it is a colour they have on the shelf which I suppose is black


The problem with powder coating that it has to go through an oven, 200 degrees usually for 10 minutes, to cure the paint.

When the motor is still in it a lot of powder coaters might be very reluctant to do this for fear of breaking the grinder.

Also it's going to be awkward to shot blast when there are areas taped off.

That said, powder coating will give a better finish than spray painting. Much harder wearing too. I might have to ask the guys at my work what colours they have...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well it is sanded down so shouldn't need a shot or sand blast....the oven is something of a problem though so powder coat is out I reckon with motor and some other stuff still inside.


----------



## jeebsy

The guy who does my coating wouldn't bake it with the motor inside (blast and coat is £30 minimum charge per colour up here)

Apparently if you put the SJ in the oven at 100 for ten mins or something the motor falls out when the case expands but wouldn't fancy trying to get it back in.

Wet spray is probably your best bet for this


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Apparently if you put the SJ in the oven at 100 for ten mins or something the motor falls out when the case expands but wouldn't fancy trying to get it back in.


Yeah I read that somewhere and not even contemplating that!!

If only it was a Major or Robur, they just blinkin drop out, opening many more angles........right I need to get to the shops for some primer and paint. Even looked at Hammerite smoooooth.


----------



## Spazbarista

Silly question here, but how do they mask of the vents on the larger grinders?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Tape on the inside I suppose then you can just take back any mess, poke it through etc. That's what I did to sand on PF holder and switch holes. Also what I'll do when I spray.


----------



## sheilaclark

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right picked up a Mazzer SJ and it's a bit of a state. Not got a clue what I'm doing but am just taking lots of pictures for myself to refer back to so I can reassemble......not gonna do the whole this is how I did it just post the odd bit done as I go and maybe ask a question or two lol......Do know what I am doing spray/coat wise or anything yet or hopper/single dose.
> 
> Had a look in top and bottom, it spins, unsure on sharpness of blades, need to buy some grease.
> 
> ........but I have started on doser and am stripping down to single parts and cleaning as I go, here is so far as of last night after picking up! It took some scrubbing I'll tell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a partner note didn't even mention size just "your not keeping both grinders are you?".......probably not even though I did offer to use the MC2 for her decafs, she was not really feeling it lol


Pretty sure its seized due to disgusting oily bean build up in the threads.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ummmmmm it's not seized Sheila? Post count? and the treads weren't to bad thanks.

Lunch time shopping......well the paint and primer anyway. The other bits donated by work and will need a scalpel if I am feeling brave


----------



## Wuyang

Good luck fella.....looking forward to the results.

Have you ordered any burrs yet? I've just got mine off eBay, think it was £23 something plus postage taking it to around £28. They look totally original in bag and stamped.


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> ummmmmm it's not seized Sheila? Post count? and the treads weren't to bad thanks.
> 
> Lunch time shopping......well the paint and primer anyway. The other bits donated by work and will need a scalpel if I am feeling brave


Be brave!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Thanks Wuyang. Not ordered burrs yet saw some for twenty but didn't like reply from question and weren't even bagged so I'll hunt again but have time due to painting and reassembly to come.....

If I get it right it deffo won't be to the taste of all possibly even very few but I don't care it's mine haha.

What worries me more is the finish and getting a clean smooth coat so it looks nice regardless of style. Not sprayed anything before!!! I'll be lucky if I get the primer done tonight but will try.....

Trying to be Jeebsy fella really trying, theres always a second sanding lol


----------



## Russ

Sk8-bizarre said:


> If I get it right it deffo won't be to the taste of all possibly even very few but I don't care it's mine haha


Black and white paint, I'm guessing zebra stripes?


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

my way, if it helps, if outside spraying windless day, raise the grinder on a block so the bottom of grinder is clear at the edges, shake can for couple minutes,

start spraying away from grinder then do continual sweeps 10in away, don't try to do all in one go, 4/5 coats,


----------



## jeebsy

Beetlejuice


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Russ said:


> Black and white paint, I'm guessing zebra stripes?


he he with orange hopper it could be a zebra crossing,


----------



## dwalsh1

risky said:


> So pay £500 odd for a new Super Jolly rather than putting in some elbow grease to tidy up one that probably cost less than half that? If you've got money to burn I guess...
> 
> Unless you meant that tongue in cheek in which case ignore me.


No. I meant it.


----------



## Dylan

Espresso Underground have Mazzer Burrs for £20, think postage is a fiver. You have the assurance of buying from a trusted retailer then.


----------



## risky

dwalsh1 said:


> No. I meant it.


Each to their own I guess, but if you have the ability to refurbish one and therefore save money vs. buying one new it surely makes sense to buy used?

Especially when there is such a dramatic difference in price in new vs. used.


----------



## Brewer in training

Remember your mask.....

I would raise it up to spray it.

And use many light coats to avoid runs......

Remember you can always add more..

Take your time, you'll be fine......


----------



## Pompeyexile

This is getting tense! Steady hand, windless day, confident strokes/sweeps, and 4 or 5 smooth coats are better than one big runny one.

Be brave be bold but above all be deft of touch.

Easy Peasey right?........but I'm sweating for ya!

Just a thought; will you need to rub down between coats with a real fine glass paper to get that super smooth finish like they do when varnishing?


----------



## Wuyang

The first thing I ever gave a fresh coat of paint was an old Vespa 90....... The green hammered finish effect looked great in the tin........grabbed an old dusty paint brush from my dads shed and got to work....laid it on nice n thick......looked fantastic......from around 30 yards away.....I bet the paint work still isn't fully cured 22 years on.

Regarding burrs......if you want original make sure you check, plenty of shops stock the burrs, but not many seem to have originals.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Two coats of primer in, finish looks pretty smooth.........gonna whack one more on then it's time to pick up daughter so done for tonight.

Technically according to paint Hammerite doesn't need primer can go straight to bare aluminium but I am all in and not taking chances.


----------



## hotmetal

So is that Hammerite primer then I take it?


----------



## Spazbarista

Looking good Sk8


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

hotmetal said:


> So is that Hammerite primer then I take it?


Ummmm no don't you dare give me bad news, it's an acid etch one, supposedly good one from reviews. I figured a good prime base is good for any paint and the Hammerite would be hard wearing.....


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah but I'm just mentioning it before you spray the Hammerite on that you might want to check it's compatible. If it isn't you can anyways use car paint. But Hammerite is s bit different, and uses a different solvent. Worst case scenario is that you spray Hammerite onto your freshly prepared grinder and the paints react and go sticky and wrinkly. That would open up a world of pain. *HOWEVER* I'm not saying that will happen, just advising you to check. Better to prime with acid etch primer and standard car paint than use Hammerite and have it come off. It might be fine but I'd hate it if you did all this and the paints didn't agree with each other. I'm no expert but I just remember having trouble in the past.

I think with aluminium you'd have to prime it like you have done anyway. Just hope stage 2 is ok. Maybe there's someone else on here who knows one way or the other whether I'm right to caution you on paint choice, or if I'm talking *******s and don't know a thing about spraying (which I don't really).


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just back from picking daughter up now......time to research.

It was U-POL #8 Acid etch primer I used. Just in case anyone knows off hand if the Hammerite smooth spray will sit on it ok or react?

Ta!


----------



## Mr O

Good luck and keep the photos coming.

is the motor still inside or have you took it out? (After baking in the oven)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mr O said:


> is the motor still inside or have you took it out? (After baking in the oven)


Motors still firmly in place Mr O.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

After a bit of searching there as ever is conflicting information across the Internet highway to do with the compatibility of U-POL #8 primer and a top coat of Hammerite!

I still have receipt and am not prepared to take chances so have emailed U-POL via their website and if don't have an answer by midday will ring them.

Then after spending a lunchtime changing paint or not and an early evening up at the boys Beavers Club fathers day meet I am still hoping to get a couple if coats of whichever paint ends up in hand of the first colour on. We'll see!

A good shout Hotmetal, appreciated.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Sk8. I didn't want to be a doom bringer but I know how much effort you put in to sanding it, and how difficult it would be to get the resulting mess off again *if* the paints reacted and couldn't just say nothing. I suppose you could try a test piece on something else, but might be safer to return the Hammerite if there is any doubt about compatibility. Seems from your research that I'm not the only one who thinks this though?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It was a good call dude really was.

After scanning the net last night and the confusing leads to do with compatibility I am just gonna take back mate, better safe than sorry!!

Also found a few saying the finish of Hammerite can be a bit cack due to it being a bit gloopy/thick on application, well more than a few so not happy with that. I can take back at lunchtime, only get half hour but it's 7-8mins drive to Halfords so I'll get a recommendation from them and as I read from a few posts previous a light spray better along with more coats which is how I worked the primer on and surpassed my expectations, sort of used the primer coats as a practice run.

Lets hope the paint goes as well!!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Looking forward to seeing the finished job fella.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a reply from U-POL which is good, quick and helpful but the Hammerite is deffo going back as I don't have a spare grinder to test on or the will to take chances as they are unsure.

They recommend a standard TPA colour coat.

Email: (or relevant part, I won't bother with bit Hammerite prep website part)

Good morning Jared,

I downloaded this from the Hammerite web site and have highlighted in red their recommendations.

With the aerosol I would recommend applying Acid#8 on some scrap substrate and then apply a mist coat of the Hammerite over it to seal it.

If there is no reaction apply a heavier coat and if again no reaction carry out your repair.

Alternatively take back the Hammerite and replace with a standard TPA colour coat - we do a gloss, matt and satin black but our white has greenish tone.

There are obviously other brands available.


----------



## Brewer in training

Halford paint is good quality.

Even the stuff they make up is good.

Remember many light coats.......

If you want a shiny finish put a lacquer on the finished paint..............

And hurry up!

Don't you know we're all impatient???


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I think it looks really nice just in the primer colour ! so far so good


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Brewer in training said:


> Remember many light coats.......
> 
> If you want a shiny finish put a lacquer on the finished paint..............


Light coats is deffo the way and lacquer is deffo going over it all once done, for sheen and protection. Should be able to get the black, white and lacquer in exchange for the Hammerite.....

As for hurrying up well don't hold your breath!! The base col and lacquer should be relatively straight forward but the second col is gonna take a fair bit of work....I am trying though hahahahaha HONESTLY!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Adjuster arm and some grease arrived today, plus four oh so light coats of white to the machine.










School boy error on forgetting to cover power cable before spraying but pffft


----------



## Spazbarista

FOUR coats!!! I thought you were meant to let each coat dry first?

Looking good though!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It's very fine ones Spaz first one didn't even cover the primer......Only a 15min dry time between coats needed but now left for 24hrs same as primer was.

I used a whole 300ml can but the primer was grey and so not ideal under white which was originally was to be black all over so grey primer was chosen. What I have in mind wouldn't work with a black background and well the majority are black or silver plus some random bright colours so that was another reason for white, not seen one white!


----------



## hotmetal

Lol re the power cord! That should come off ok though shouldn't it, if just a bit of overspray? (The paint I mean).

Are you going for "imperial stormtrooper white"? Looking fresh!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah bit of cleaning cord will be fine but you hide cords anyway soooo lol


----------



## risky

The white looks amazing. After reading the 'bible' strip down guide where the guy uses white primer before the orange top coat I had to stop and think 'I wonder what one would look like finished in white'.

That said, the guys orange version does look amazing too, something very retro about the colour that matches the styling of the grinder perfectly. Attention to detail of replacing the power cord with orange makes all the difference.


----------



## Mr O

risky said:


> The white looks amazing. After reading the 'bible' strip down guide where the guy uses white primer before the orange top coat I had to stop and think 'I wonder what one would look like finished in white'.
> 
> That said, the guys orange version does look amazing too, something very retro about the colour that matches the styling of the grinder perfectly. Attention to detail of replacing the power cord with orange makes all the difference.


Have you got a link to this?


----------



## jeebsy

Mazzer Major Refurbishing - Fotchbook.com


----------



## risky

Mr O said:


> Have you got a link to this?


http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/index.

View attachment 14870


View attachment 14871


Needs to put the portafilter holder back on it IMO. Also using screws in the adjuster collar is a bit ghetto after putting in so much work.


----------



## jeebsy

White Major:


----------



## Dylan

I feel like white needs some Italian flag stripes somewhere.


----------



## Spazbarista

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/espressoparts/sets/72157630052413304/


----------



## jeebsy

Spazbarista said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/espressoparts/sets/72157630052413304/


Their stuff is lovely


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Their stuff is lovely


Watch this space


----------



## Spazbarista

jeebsy said:


> Their stuff is lovely


Isn't it.

I can barely look my boring old grey Mazz in the eye after looking at those bitches.


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Watch this space


Still watching


----------



## coffeechap

Once I hve it back I will reveal all


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> White Major:


Ahhhh balls. Hahahaha git (or stronger expletive to describe that find Jeebsy)!

To be fair it would be a miracle if more weren't out there it's just I hadn't seen one and I'm relatively new so not seen as many as you old hacks.......till now anyhoot lol.....

Still I have just spent the last hour with scalpel in hand and as nice as the ones in Spaz's link are (really very damn nice) mine isn't going to be all clean lines and gorgeous either lol.


----------



## risky

Those are really nice. Need a steady hand applying the masking tape I presume.

That said, I think I'm interested in a single colour but with the 'flake' (metallic basically?) that he has used on some of them. Just need to try and find the colour now.


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Ahhhh balls. Hahahaha git (or stronger expletive to describe that find Jeebsy)!


White is still mega rare, it'll look great - i'm interested in what the stencil is of though


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Spazbarista said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/espressoparts/sets/72157630052413304/


LOVE that green metal flake,, a real centre piece


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> White is still mega rare, it'll look great - i'm interested in what the stencil is of though


Tidying up now, one more spray on last of four stencils to do. It looks ok I think and related to what it's for in a not so distant way......Better half looked at it half way through said "I thought it was going to be black?...." looked at me, looked at it and looked at me again then said "but you won't be able to see it?...".

I replied "That's not the point, I'm being artistic....". She looked at me and then walked off so it can't look that bad hahaha.

Of course she's totally right as my coffee corner is like an alcove so you won't and bless her I am sure many women/partners would look at it and go "No!" lol

I'll upload pre lacquer photos in about 45 mins, lacquer is tomorrow night I hope!


----------



## hotmetal

Half an hour to go. Beer. Tunes. Waiting!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I must be a lost cause, im tired, I could easily see it tomorrow but no, I have to stay tuned


----------



## "coffee 4/1"




----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Brothers and devotchkas alike I give thee the droog.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

might be on he's bike foot grinding


----------



## Sk8-bizarre




----------



## hotmetal

I finished my pint half an hour ago and was away to bed but then I thought "what's Jared done to that grinder?"

Which is calling loudest - fridge and forum or bed? Hmm.

I swear it's not the caffeine that is addictive and keeps me awake, it's this b£@@♡y forum haha!


----------



## coffeechap

that is fab man, excellent job


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

outstanding:good:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

coffeechap said:


> that is fab man, excellent job


Like your sanding, well I'm not cutting stencils again!

Need to get the lacquer on though.


----------



## hotmetal

13 droogs


----------



## hotmetal

13 milk bars


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

so you did go orange,


----------



## hotmetal

Wow! Anyone would think you have pockets full of deng with a grinder like that. Did you do the ultra violent on some grey haired ptitsa or some old veck in an alley just to viddy him swim in his own blood and then crast his coffee kit? You're banned from the milk bar.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

\ said:


> so you did go orange,


In a way yeah haha. One of my fav books along with a not half bad film and I thought the way they drink milk laced with drugs relates quite nicely to the coffee themed thing even if I do drink mainly espresso.........but coffee, caffeine, drug, milk etc etc


----------



## AdzJackson

That is brilliant! Cutting those stencils must have taken ninja scissor skills!


----------



## jeebsy

Amazing job! Really unique, that is a cool grinder.

For me the wee stencil of the four at the back would have been enough, that's awesome


----------



## hotmetal

I wince slightly at the baseball bat side but the close up of Alex is mega. I've got the 'gang of 4' stencilled on an orange tee shirt. Usually raises a few eyebrows when I wear it to client sites Lol!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

"I see what is right and approve"

"Bedways is rightways now"


----------



## hotmetal

I have to say I really am blown away. Custom painting of coffee kit is evolving and this is totally top. Haha I just thought, in context, the shape of one of these grinders almost lends itself to having a Dr Marten's boot (2U) painted on it.


----------



## risky

This looks quality. You should be really chuffed with it. I really like the lettering on the front but all of the stencil work looks really professional.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Amazing job! Really unique, that is a cool grinder.
> 
> For me the wee stencil of the four at the back would have been enough, that's awesome


 Yeah minimalist and would look smart mate!!

To be honest that's how it's almost started. They were originally going to be on the front at the bottom but I then realised the PF holder would obscure them and liked them to much so moved them to the back. The irony being now that when in place you won't see them at all now!

Then we'll I got carried away.

It sort of turned into a bit of an experiment really to see what I was capable of and well as my partner said and totally right once in position next to the Classic you won't really see any of it let alone the back but I've enjoyed it thus far even cleaning all the caked on old crap off to realise it was nice and shiny new looking underneath...

So I have burrs on order I really hope arrive today/tomorrow along with a 58mm lense hood and I'll pop to get three or four bags of cheap beans at lunchtime today to season a bit.

Lacquer will be put on tonight.

Then well it's assembly and single dose mod time to get the bugger up and running over the weekend I hope.

Really looking forward to to seeing what difference it makes and to a hopefully better cup.

I doubt very much it will be my last grinder as I have gone from a Porlex to MC2 then this SJ in about six months but reckon the SJ will keep me going with the Classic a while now while I learn some more but am sure in time I'll want more out of my cup so had best start saving......

(i also need to get back to my BMX build which got pushed aside.....)


----------



## Spazbarista

Ha ha ha brilliant.

You are quite local to me. I might have to pay you the old surprise visit


----------



## Brewer in training

Nicely done sir!

Quick turn around too.........

ALMOST shamed me into action to get into the garage to do mine............

Did you hand cut the stencils?

Wonder what the bmx will look like..........


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah all hand cut mate, scalpel and time!!

Pretty quick job overall yeah but do to being interested in it and looking forward to using etc you ask my lady how long it takes to sort anything on house etc it's a different matter much to her disgust but that's boring stuff!!

Yours yes!! Get in garage and going it really is quite easy to strip and sort, honestly









BMX is going to be copper plated and left raw as I want it age like copper does. That's why I wanted to copper plate the SJ but the SJ would have then buffed and lacquered. I reckon the copper body when buffed along with the chrome would have looked sweet but sadly not to be.


----------



## Brewer in training

You're a better man than me...... I would have had vinyl decals cut............ And probably 3 sets, just in case!!!

But well done again.....

Glad mine was only painted......

Are you having the bike frame dipped?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah dipped, currently needs back end welding on though and few bits more.


----------



## Brewer in training

Well don't get distracted and start pimping grinders....

My garage is full of unfinished projects because something else came along......

But I do have the attention span of a 3year old.............

You'll be upgrading the machine next........


----------



## hotmetal

It might stave off upgradeitis for a bit, as it's taken all this effort and is so unique. That said, although droogs doing the ultra violent might not fit into everyone's kitchen scheme, I reckon there'd be a few guys on here trying to outbid each other for that beast if you ever did move it on.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Brewer in training said:


> You'll be upgrading the machine next........


In time, in time but that one is a way off I reckon as we're talking bigger bucks!



hotmetal said:


> if you ever did move it on.


I don't know if I could as its my first major coffee project...but time will tell.


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I don't know if I could as its my first major coffee project...but time will tell.


I was sad to sell my Royal, it's like seeing your partner run off with another man but needs must in the circle of life...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

.....and so the strength of a mans coffee and toy bond is shown through a harsh but oh so true analagy, I weep for your loss Jeebsy.

*Man hug.


----------



## simontc

Truly exceptional work man! Best looking grinder I've ever seen.


----------



## Spazbarista

I've just sold the hopper off my new Major which means the thing now cost me £300


----------



## Milanski

Wow, great job Sk8!

Looking very unique!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Burr seasoning. Yeah ok but how much or if I am not going to put literally kilos through should I bother at all.

i.e. say a kilo of cheapos from lidl or is that pointless as to little?

It's another of those once you start searching there is flipping loads of internet stuff!!

Ta


----------



## Spazbarista

Go to a coffee roaster (wogan, extract etc) and ask for some waste beans


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

From that I take it worth it, was planning a visit to the Market to pick up some Round Hill beans in the morning. I shall email them first.


----------



## jeebsy

I've got 5kg of stale beans here, PM if you want some


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nice one bud, will try to source local first but may take you up on it yet!

Ta


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just sent out emails to five Bristol roasters. I'd be blinking ringing if I wasn't in work lol

Edit: 6 now


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> I've got 5kg of stale beans here, PM if you want some


Sorry about that :/


----------



## bronc

Great job sk8. That will serve me as an inspiration when I begin repainting my Mazzer.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right there are some well helpful roasters out there had replies already.

Not in order received but one came back saying you don't need to and this confused me as the common consensus seems to be you should so I shall not name them as I don't claim to know which is correct or not so can't argue the case and am not looking to bad mouth anyone.

Two more replies and I shall name as couldn't be more helpful.

Roasted Rituals came back saying love to help but are awaiting delivery of two new grinders so need all their waste at moment but would say to put about 3-4 kilos through and sorry can't help out this time but would be able to in the future.

Then comes a clear winner and so helpful it's actually left me quite open mouthed.

Extract came back within 10-15mins via a lady called Ashlee stating that she is sure they could and to just pop in and explain to one of the guys what I'm after and they'll help out.

She also stated that she'd cc'd David the head roaster to said email as she's off next week in case I have any questions.

Ace I thought sent back a quick email asking if by any chance they were open tomorrow obviously thinking not as well it's Sat.

Well within another thirty mins an email pops in from David saying no they aren't open tomorrow but he would be in doing some maintenance while giving his mobile number and just to give him a quick buzz when I'm thinking of heading over.

Extract were first reply, two people jumping on it and couldn't be more helpful if they flipping tried really. Very happy result!


----------



## hotmetal

Well that is really great to hear. Props to Extract for going well beyond expectations and thumbs up to the others for being as helpful as they could (and actually replying at all which is an uncommon thing these days.)

Reckon you should email Extract a nice testimonial for their website and send them a pic of your masterpiece so they can see what it is that wanted seasoning.


----------



## coffeechap

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right there are some well helpful roasters out there had replies already.
> 
> Not in order received but one came back saying you don't need to and this confused me as the common consensus seems to be you should so I shall not name them as I don't claim to know which is correct or not so can't argue the case and am not looking to bad mouth anyone.
> 
> Two more replies and I shall name as couldn't be more helpful.
> 
> Roasted Rituals came back saying love to help but are awaiting delivery of two new grinders so need all their waste at moment but would say to put about 3-4 kilos through and sorry can't help out this time but would be able to in the future.
> 
> Then comes a clear winner and so helpful it's actually left me quite open mouthed.
> 
> Extract came back within 10-15mins via a lady called Ashlee stating that she is sure they could and to just pop in and explain to one of the guys what I'm after and they'll help out.
> 
> She also stated that she'd cc'd David the head roaster to said email as she's off next week in case I have any questions.
> 
> Ace I thought sent back a quick email asking if by any chance they were open tomorrow obviously thinking not as well it's Sat.
> 
> Well within another thirty mins an email pops in from David saying no they aren't open tomorrow but he would be in doing some maintenance while giving his mobile number and just to give him a quick buzz when I'm thinking of heading over.
> 
> Extract were first reply, two people jumping on it and couldn't be more helpful if they flipping tried really. Very happy result!


David is a really great guy, will probably show you roasters while at it plus if you have not tried their stuff, it's goooooooood


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Magnificent effort. Well done. Really like the four figures on the front of the grinder.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Lacquer is on and I think I'll stick the switch and light back in and wire up tonight.

Would stick doser back on and neck etc but not sure about lacquer drying.

I am so itching to get it running now it hurts! So so close.....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

coffeechap said:


> David is a really great guy, will probably show you roasters while at it plus if you have not tried their stuff, it's goooooooood


Keep looking at their new Funky roast. They have some good names Very Cruz, Dr Strangelove to name a few and have been on the list a while just not got round to them yet.....After this it would be rude not to mate. Will have to make it my next order.


----------



## Spazbarista

Ask him for some samples


----------



## Brewer in training

Spazbarista said:


> Ask him for some samples


For all of us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Would feel a little cheeky after him/them being so helpful already lol


----------



## Brewer in training

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Lacquer is on and I think I'll stick the switch and light back in and wire up tonight.
> 
> Would stick doser back on and neck etc but not sure about lacquer drying.
> 
> I am so itching to get it running now it hurts! So so close.....


So don't be impatient now!

If you screw up your hard work now, we won't let you forget......... EVER!

And why rush it tonight?

You have nothing to season the burrs with anyway......


----------



## risky

Wow that's great from Extract. A sure way to win customers.

I agree with the others... Patience now in the final stages. You're almost there!


----------



## Rhys

Your SJ looks fantastic! A real custom one off.

I've just bought some cheap Nitomors from Aldi and plan to try and strip mine over the weekend. I'm trying to figure out how to take the light off now.

Though I'm just going to paint mine a boring standard colour and probably use it while stripping and painting up the Major (thought about doing that a nice dark coffee colour to match our kitchen wall). All palns for the future though as the SJ will end up going (I have my orders, I can't keep them all).


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just had a moment.......

Light back in wired up, switch back in wired up.

No doser on, no burr carrier in.

Plug in, turn switch to on, light comes on, YAY!

Turn switch one further, nothing! No spin of axle!!

Stress, panic Ahhhhhhh

Step back, return to calm, THINK.........

Ahhhhh top sensor from doser removed, it's an auto, flipping jumper cable!!!

Open up bottom, fit jumper cable in place of auto flap switch wiring, bottom on, plug in.....

Turn switch once light on, turn switch to secondary position, axle spins double YAY!!!! Turn switch back twice, off. Test again cool.

Un plug think duh your a twat and phew.......Then thinks that green on light hmmmmm really could justify replacing that with an orange one on this particular grinder........

*There's always something isn't there.......*


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14918


I've got a bag of these spare but not sure you could make it fit?


----------



## risky

Isn't the light from the major orange? Is it the same size? Would be a straight swap if so...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Cool!!

Hmmm don't know mate, let me get the old one out and look at part numbers etc, see if it has one on it.

It doesn't look dissimilar.....I'll have a look at shape of green one also. Your a star if it does!!

Just off to town and in a sec, dumping the women folk central to shop. I have other priorities as in Extract!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Post office have lost my lense hood, twats, but I have my burrs. Half way to town/Extract get a text from David as he's had to go home to help wife, totally fair enough, family first always.

Still have new burrs and women folk off shopping while me and the boy settle down to watch Jurassic World which was not expecting....... Still winning!

Home to grinder fit burrs and may even stop at Lidl on way home see how cheap there beans are or ring Two Day when out of cinema as they are open today and close....

Half full


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

New burrs in.

No beans at Lidl but woman at Two Day took pity on me and though they had no waste gave me a 350 bag for nothing from the display.

Set up temporary chute rather than find it not working and have to do on on, off doser thing if it didn't.

It did, 350g bag run through easy.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Double post nonsense sorry, did take a pic but won't even go to upload tab.


----------



## Brewer in training

Win win then....... Did you buy a lotto ticket as well?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That initial testing without the doser. Only about that 350g through but I suppose better than nothing and well beggars can't be choosers.

When I compared the old burrs to new the difference in sharpness was huge, no nail cut at all on old whichever way I tried. On the new ones immediate.

It's up its in and running, the retention is just a few bits of dust here and there after doing the cardboard mod. I need to replace the hashed bottom of a spring water bottle I cut of that I have sitting above the vanes as its not good enough but Lidl didn't have squirty cream either but tgats a nothing change. With a quick brush I'm getting within about 0.1 - 0.2 loss at most if at all. Brilliant!

I need a better fitting tamper to fit the neck and get them beans through as the spare I have is stupid small!!

.........and then we come to the real thing, the making a spro......I know the burrs aren't really seasoned yet but that means whatever I get can only get better right?

Well it took about five shots to get something resembling a decent shot as this is a totally different beast to the MC2 when it comes to dialling, massively! At the third shot I was starting to think oh god here we go but took a step back and thought right cmon, collect yourself.

Two shots later and at number five while probably not as good as I'm going to get this bean yet I'll be damned if i didn't get the sweetest and I mean fruity sweet along with most syrupy shot I've ever managed to create at home.

Fï¿½$^ me if I didn't smile and feel smug as the Cheshire cat and in the knowledge it's only the beginning of my learning curve with this grinder and it has to bed in yet.

To say it blows the MC2 and little Porlex away is a total understatement. What a difference, I'm a little bit happy can you tell lol

Anyway with a few little tweaks and adjustments left to do to it and if I can get to Extract on Monday as I'm at eye hospital some more seasoning then I'll leave you a shot of the Droog now resident in my coffee corner.










All I need now is them Brewista scales and I'll be kicking ass. Oh and a siphon and a........well you know how it is


----------



## jeebsy

Got a spare 58mm tamper here that's only really fit for that sort of job if you want it?


----------



## coffeechap

Glad you took that bargain on now?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That would be perfect man hit me with what you need via pm bud. Diamond!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

coffeechap said:


> Glad you took that bargain on now?


Dave as much as I have enjoyed doing this thing up, which actually surprised me how much after seeing it and thinking oh bugger work lol I really can't thank you enough but thank you again anyway.


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That would be perfect man hit me with what you need via pm bud. Diamond!!


Got your address already,I'll bung it in the post tomorrow


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Got your address already,I'll bung it in the post tomorrow


My man!!

That one at the mo is about 51 or 53. I cut a cardboard circle out for it to sit on and have to steady it haha its pants.


----------



## jeebsy

Don't get too excited until you see it...


----------



## Jon

Awesome grinder. Very very cool.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Don't get too excited until you see it...


Practicality here mate, looks take back seat.


----------



## Rhys

Have to say I noticed a big difference when I stepped up from the RR45 to the Major, took me a while to get used to dialling it in also. I don't know how I managed with the Brasilia, but it got me started.


----------



## risky

Let me know how that tamper works out. My 58.35 jams in the neck well above the beans so doesn't actually put any pressure on them. It merely stops any popcorn flying out. Hence this contraption I keep taking about making.

Are you leaving the portafilter holder off it?


----------



## hotmetal

Sk8 if you used perfectly good non stale beans for dialling in, I hope you saved the grind to make cold brew. 350g of fresh coffee that won't make espresso will make you 4 litres of cold brew!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

No it was stale mate, that was just to get something through the new burrs and give them at least little bit of a seasoning while getting close to a grind that looked right.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

risky said:


> Let me know how that tamper works out. My 58.35 jams in the neck well above the beans so doesn't actually put any pressure on them. It merely stops any popcorn flying out. Hence this contraption I keep taking about making.
> 
> Are you leaving the portafilter holder off it?


Now this is where you Risky may come up with something nice.....

I imagine we will need something machined out of metal that's conical at the bottom and allowing cut out areas for the three lug bits in the neck. Also a hollowed out underneath of conical part to allow for axle/bolt.

The machined weight could get right down close to the burrs then weighting them all the way from looking at it.

PF holder I'm not sure yet as use a naked PF mostly also need to do the little mod to tidy up dispensing outlet.


----------



## risky

Yeah you're thinking along the same lines as me. I'm going to try for one piece that sits permanently in the top of the grinder, and another piece that slides down.

I use a naked pf too, so the holder is probably fairly useless. I just feel the two holes sitting there make it look as though something is missing.


----------



## Mr O

Can't you get someone to fab you something to go in place of the PF holder? Something more useful for your needs, a flat piece of stainless?


----------



## risky

If you're thinking for actually holding the pf, I think the naked will always try to fall backwards. It would need a lip at the back somewhere to sit under so it was held in place.

Then again, this would be reliant on the doser dosing perfectly into the middle of the PF which i doubt it will do. As was pointed out earlier, it tends to throw to the left.


----------



## Mr O

Yeah always throws to the left.. A dosing funnel is good to catch stray grounds that try to escape to the left. 3d printed ones are especially good


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah I know what you mean about the holes, the PF holder may go on yet.

And yeah Risky I was thinking sliding. You could even have an oversized lip with groove out of the top underside of it so it stops it lowering as it comes into contact with the top of the neck of the grinder. That would also add more weight but more work obviously.....


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/elvinator-mazzer-mod-t10908.html

This will sort your lean to the left out


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> Yeah you're thinking along the same lines as me. I'm going to try for one piece that sits permanently in the top of the grinder, and another piece that slides down.


@xpenno made something like this


----------



## Spazbarista

I find with my Major and the Mini I used to have that it would throw left on the fourth or fifth pull of the doser lever, so all I did then, and all I do now is tilt the portafilter over to the left accordingly on the fourth or fifth pull and it dumps the last dose right in the middle. In fact it becomes instinctive


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/elvinator-mazzer-mod-t10908.html
> 
> This will sort your lean to the left out


That looks good. In using the Schectermatic just now and it works quite well.


----------



## jeebsy

It's a bit more fiddly but I thought it worked slightly better than the schectermatic


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I'll have a look into once I can print out and cut at work.


----------



## jeebsy

I traced mine onto a plastic ikea placemat - easy enough to cut but still durable


----------



## Milanski

If you decide to try the Schnozzer let me know and I'll post you a couple of plastic CD wallets.

You can stick one side over the diagram and cut round it to make a clear plastic cone that will last way longer than a paper one.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Thanks for the offer Milanski. Got it covered though as have access to a multitude of papers, pvc and boards in various thicknesses at work so should have it.

To be honest I'm not finding it to bad at the moment as dosing into a little beaker then pouring into the PF as I am weighing and monitoring at each stage and being such a geek it's untrue lol just while I suss everything out.

I don't usually weigh in beans and then the grind output before the PF but my scales can't take the PF so I'm seeing how accurate it all is in operation. See if I need to adjust at all, either what I've set up or my technique to get the best result.

Bloody loving this thing though, such a leap in flavour and depth of. Awesome.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> @xpenno made something like this


Yeah I had a bunch of 3d printed parts made up. It seemed like a pretty simple idea but in reality it's royal PITA! Once you have all the parts in place throat becomes really narrow and you need to apply more pressure on the beans. Also beans got stuck in random places and jammed the weighing mechanism. Finally when the weighing device went right into the grind chamber it trapped some of the broken down beans which was annoying. There is a post somewhere on the forum with some pics on there if you are interested, I might even have the 3d meshes somewhere.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Xpenno said:


> Once you have all the parts in place throat becomes really narrow and you need to apply more pressure on the beans. Also beans got stuck in random places and jammed the weighing mechanism. Finally when the weighing device went right into the grind chamber it trapped some of the broken down beans which was annoying.


Great feedback thank you all makes total sense in my head especially to do with the chamber.

Already had a bean sit on one of those three ledges/lugs within in the neck on more than one occasion which is frustrating and it's only one bean. It's pathetic how involved you get with all this isn't it hahaha but can't help yourself.


----------



## Milanski

If you have a ridgeless basket you could try weighing beans in/out in that on your scales.

I use this method, it's still pretty speedy.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Milanski said:


> If you have a ridgeless basket you could try weighing beans in/out in that on your scales.
> 
> I use this method, it's still pretty speedy.


Have all ridged unfortunately.....

Thinking about it all the main problem I have hit through the whole of this refurb is now.

As now not only do I want to try loads of new beans and make nice coffee as beforeI really really want to revisit the particularly good ones I've enjoyed and see what and how much I was missing in comparison and there just isn't the caffeine tolerance to allow that in a reasonable time frame. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I wonder if anyones ever made or used a coffee spitoon ?

Love how it looks in situation next to the machine. Looks in perfect synergy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I wonder if anyones ever made or used a coffee spitoon ?
> 
> Love how it looks in situation next to the machine. Looks in perfect synergy


Spitoon? I've not, but I have to say I'm curious to see photo's of this.

Just to confirm photos of what it looks like rather than of someone spitting into it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Now I realise I spelt spittoon incorrectly

http://www.coffeelabequipment.com/SPITOON.html


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

having trouble attaching images here

https://www.sweetmarias.com/spittoon_for_coffeecuppers.html


----------



## jeebsy

You not tempted to swap the grinder and machine round? Would show off more of the grinder and give you a bit more space for steaming


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yes ;-)

It's a thought I have had and Alex will be full view.

I am still playing and position will be part of that the exact two reasons you had mentioned have come to mind but it was put in and all I've been doing is making quite nice spros and a couple of decaf cappas to stop me overloading........I may fit in one more spro yet. Its rather nice tasting.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Now I realise I spelt spittoon incorrectly
> 
> http://www.coffeelabequipment.com/SPITOON.html


Bloody hell fire I hope that's Chinese dollars!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I cant see a price,, how much is it?

I actually didnt realise how big it is, i thought it was a hand held thing !


----------



## risky

SPECIFICATIONS

Dimensions: W 350mm, H 900mm Net weight: Approx 8.5 kilograms Gross weight: Approx. 16.5 kilograms

Delivered in wood box

Holy moly! I can't see a price either but that much stainless steel is never going to be cheap.


----------



## jlarkin

$995 - buy online button near top right of page...

Looks great though. Unfortunately they don't ship to UK- was wondering about shipping not buying it


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right ongoing scrounge for stale beans and thanks where thanks are due.

Headed straight of from eye hospital to Extract unfortunately due to being on foot (no driving today drops and treatments) by the time I got there David was in a meeting but was promptly given about a kilo bag of waste beans. Very kind of them.

Also had an email from Saskia the roaster at Little & Long and she is also putting aside about a kilo of stale beans that I should be able to pick up Wednesday evening on the way home from work, excellent stuff and another Bristol so local roaster I have been meaning to try.

Had a right trek around Bristol today and am currently sat in Small Street Espresso sipping on their guest spro offering which I walked to immediately after having a cortado at Baristas about 5-10mins walk away.

Never visited either cafe but offerings make them worth a mention and worth a visit if your near.

All in all a good day with results of a positive nature from all angles.


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right ongoing scrounge for stale beans and thanks where thanks are due.
> 
> Headed straight of from eye hospital to Extract unfortunately due to being on foot (no driving today drops and treatments) by the time I got there David was in a meeting but was promptly given about a kilo bag of waste beans. Very kind of them.
> 
> Also had an email from Saskia the roaster at Little & Long and she is also putting aside about a kilo of stale beans that I should be able to pick up Wednesday evening on the way home from work, excellent stuff and another Bristol so local roaster I have been meaning to try.
> 
> Had a right trek around Bristol today and am currently sat in Small Street Espresso sipping on their guest spro offering which I walked to immediately after having a cortado at Baristas about 5-10mins walk away.
> 
> Never visited either cafe but offerings make them worth a mention and worth a visit if your near.
> 
> All in all a good day with results of a positive nature from all angles.


Are you after more stale beans? I'm going to be at a roaster tomorrow so could ask if they have any. I'd have to post them so don't know how economical that is but happy to check if you wanted (up to 2kg I think could get second class with royal mail for less than £5).


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Thank you for the kindness but think I should be ok now will have put about 2.5 - 3k plus through after Wedspick up and that's not including the lame dialling I am doing and consumption of at the moment which has escalated due to the improvement in the cup









Again thank you for the offer though!

Stood waiting for the bus home now charged on two rather tasty coffees, public transport blues lol


----------



## jlarkin

Cool, no problem. Sounds handy to have so many good coffee places nearby .


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It seems Bristol, Bath and surrounding area are not short of a decent roaster or coffee shop/house/cafe, true.


----------



## coffeechap

I have 10 kegs if you want yo wait, but not back for 8 days


----------



## Milanski

coffeechap said:


> I have 10 kegs if you want yo wait, but not back for 8 days


Think he's after coffee beans not pants mate.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kegs haha cool should be ok by then mate I think unless you advise and want rid of some.

I still need to get you that RR45 for Dfk Dave anyhoot. Let me know when your back though no major it and I'm ready when you are.

Did I mention that this SJ you nudged me onto is actually f#@£|$§ well bloody good yet?!.......haha, you the man.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The tin foil seasoning bypass chute wasn't as effective as expected.....










.......but one must try these things!!

That's another Kilo through though.


----------



## risky

Mad clumps there. Guessing the chute is causing that?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

risky said:


> Mad clumps there. Guessing the chute is causing that?


Yeah the chute didn't really flow causing a build up and major clumping. Not a prob though as it was just binned.

When in use proper it all comes out like the white fluffy clouds from the Orb tune, except obviously it's brown.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Milanski said:


> Think he's after coffee beans not pants mate.


Nothing seasons burrs like stale kegs!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I didn't look in depth into the seasoning of it research wise but just realised the majority of things I read advised it.

In my head I don't really get it as the burrs are metal and 'seasoning' metal just seems odd! Like I say though I haven't read enough but the 99% of what I did was to do it so won't argue that sort of majority in the yes camp.

As for Daves pants if I get some of them well, and seasoned ones I frigging framing them and putting them up on the wall behind the grinder and classic in coffee corner!!


----------



## Brewer in training

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I didn't look in depth into the seasoning of it research wise but just realised the majority of things I read advised it.
> 
> In my head I don't really get it as the burrs are metal and 'seasoning' metal just seems odd! Like I say though I haven't read enough but the 99% of what I did was to do it so won't argue that sort of majority in the yes camp.
> 
> As for Daves pants if I get some of them well, and seasoned ones I frigging framing them and putting them up on the wall behind the grinder and classic in coffee corner!!


I'd like to hear the conversation to get that ok'd by the good lady........


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It appears the Post Office though marking the delivery note as a 2 parcels it was only one and they have not got a 2nd parcel. Luckily the one I got was my burrs!

If however there ever was a second parcel I very much doubt it was my lens hood as looking back I may in my haste have ordered the cheapest option with free delivery from China so it may be a while yet hahaha. What a numpty!!

For now I am flattening my hand out with a slightly cupped palm/thumb area and slapping the top of the neck. Couple of those and it seems to clear the chamber and chute pretty well.

Sure a lens hood with a bigger air pocket than my palm will do an even better job though once its flown across the globe on economy delivery!

Big mitts getting me through, not the first time haha. China for the sake of a couple of quid, what a dick i am!


----------



## CamV6

Can you not just rest a tamper on top of the beans in the throat of the grinder?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I do mate, that's a done thing. This is for after to clear the chamber and chute of grind particles or any retention or however I am supposed to describe it...I should have stated that really, its after the grind I am doing this.


----------

